# Deck Build



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

Im learning to do pics stay with me fulla's!


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2010)

Is this a silent movie?


----------



## cambournepete (9 Feb 2010)

It's a small deck - the transformer fills half of it.
And it wont last long just placed on the ground like that ... 

Sorry - this is a really dull meeting I'm sat in...


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

Ok lets see if I have pics going now!

Now you can see the new conservatory in relation to the house.







Pete riding the Kanga Kid!!


----------



## wizer (9 Feb 2010)

Nice toy, but loose the hat :roll: :wink:


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

Ok we are cooking with gas now!

Fri was spent breaking up concrete outside the old back door and getting the legers prepped. We got wood as well! :shock: 











The Kanga Kid a little belta! We probably did over 15 post holes and this bad boy did a meter deep hole in minutes!


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

Wiser, Pete is my "little" brother 6'5" and over 100kilos...he likes hats we let him wear hats.


----------



## Max Power (9 Feb 2010)

Now *thats* what I call a tool 8)


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Feb 2010)

Alan Jones":1q0iheht said:


> Now *thats* what I call a tool 8)


Be fair, the hat _is_ stupid I'll give you that, but that's a bit strong!


----------



## CNC Paul (9 Feb 2010)

Petiegolfer":22zup4sx said:


>



I bet you need big Domino's for the beauty.

Keep up the the build blog


----------



## Max Power (9 Feb 2010)

Mark, is she your baby, shes lovely. Enjoy every day because once they are off to university it seems like a distant memory


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Feb 2010)

Alan Jones":2whd5x7d said:


> Mark, is she your baby, shes lovely. Enjoy every day because once they are off to university it seems like a distant memory


Yep, my little princess Tilly. She's teething at the moment so got a terrible temp and very sad baby


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

TTK I stayed with Pete and Jen whilst doing the deck, my three month old nephew threw sleep deprivation into the mix over the four days I was with them. I have three not so littlies 9, 8, and 4...it took me back. Two boys and a little girl are great but im glad I cant have any more -snip-!  I cant imagine going back to nappies and cutting teeth!! :shock: 

On with the build!

What a shovholer! Yours truely with £15 shovholers from In-Excess really useful for cleaning up the postholes!






Please refrain from commenting about my attire :x sheeesh you guys are worse than the boys on the golf forum and the cycling forum put together!!!   

Saturday had a couple of extra's join us, Imagineering going on/ :?: :?: :?: 














Imagineering paid off lower deck joists and supports going in. :idea: :idea: 










The neighbours hovering cat and "Jim Bob" not nice eating breakfast and seeing the cats third eye looking down on you!! [-X


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

I dont know you come up to do people a favour and they always want more  A bit of fencing included.










I insisted on hiring three tools for the weekend, a large breaker for the concrete, the Kanga Kid and a Paslode IM350. A breaker is a breaker and it did its job I have used one before on numerous ocasions. The other two I hadnt used before....all I can say is the Kanga Kid was an awesome peice of kit...if you are putting in a load of posts it is worth the money hireing one. We would have had a nightmare digging by hand as Pete's garden was pretty clayey!

The Paslode well all I can say is I want one. How easy!! :?: Im sure many of you guys have used one...for anyone who hasnt if you are building a shed (framing clading) anytihng where you are puting in aload of nails the money spent hiring one and on the nails is well worth it!


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

Monday morning...you can see the frost on the ground...great it meant that the mud was hard...unfortunately as the day went on it thawed out!  






We had got the under joist supports in (decking boards going away from the house so supports running out from under the leger) and the outer joist ring in on the Sunday. We now new we werent going to finish.

The client threw me a hamock support googly on the Sat so when Jnr woke me up on Sat morning a two am the old brain figured out solutions to the request. As anyone who does this kind of thing you know things evolve as you go the way the two levels married together changed from my original cranium held design.







We set up to joist out over the supports and within the "ring" I decided slightly wider than 400 centres to make it easier to get the paslode in for the noggins.


At it gang cutting noggins prior to joisting out.





Each joist ran the full width of the conservatory from memory the noggins were 425mm giving centres of 475mm. Joist were individually cut to length to take into account variations over 5 plus meters. They were all within 10-15mm in the end which I was pretty pleased with!

We get to about joist 4 or 5 and we are comeing up to the first railing/hammock post....well Ill be blowed Pete spaced his end out first and we then had the moment of truth was the post down my end going to be in the way :?: :?: As I move the joist out just as it touches the post the noggin slips in...pipper me... what a fluke!! Things like this happen to me at least once a project, its a shame mishapps happen more often!!! :evil:


----------



## mailee (9 Feb 2010)

Great post keep em coming. :lol: Look forward to seeing the finished project. Oh, and I like the hat no matter what the others say. :wink:


----------



## Petiegolfer (9 Feb 2010)

Right sprogs are in bed so I will push on to where we are up to.

Joisting out the top deck took an hour, cutting noggins cutting long joists to size from 5.4m's and banging em in! Banging was the right word man the Paslode gun is noisey....but boy is it quick.

As you can see from the pic there are three under deck supports of doubled up 6x2 with 4inch posts going in 600mm plus into the ground every joist is attached to the "ring" each end with two coach / wood screws 100mm long they are the drive em in type. The ring obviously provides mechanical support aswell. Every joist is spiked into every support from each side...easy with da paslode, noggins are put in between the under joist supports again made easy with the nailgun.






It is here that we run out of pics for the time being.

We worked until 8pm on the Monday ie Monday a week ago and laid the decking boards on the lower deck we started on the garden end and worked back the house. We chewed up a lot of time faffing with the joists around the manhole cover and lost time during the day getting timber for the railings and extra posts for the railings aswell.

Decking was cut off to length using my Ts55 and a guide rail the guide rail was lined up by eye and one of the board spacers (4inch nail) shining a torch under the deck helped with this!

The decking screws frame fixings and coach screws all came from Rapier the frame fixings were 112mm and the legers were held off the walls by 9mm the white spacers. These are choped up capit board that I had left over from doing my soffits a facias a few months ago. The frame fixings were put in 2 every 400mm all of the 6x2 was pre drilled with 6mm holes and then the leger was leveled the frame fixings are the type that require no plug just a 6mm pilot hole...magic! \/ 

I found out about these whilst doing our windows with my wifes cousin (a window fitter) at the same time the we did the soffits and facias. They come in packs of 100 for about £12 or so.

Decking screws are the star drive ones and dont require pilot holes anywhere but really close to a board end...again I was impressed. Coach bolts were all 10mm zinc jobbies. 

Timber was all from Snows of Andover bar some posts and the 4x2 which will make up the railings.

Railings are to be made using spindles from Deckorators a US outfit.

So still to finish is the railings laying the boards on the top deck sorting the hammock supports puting in the step between the decks and the one onto the grass. This should happen in the next couple of weeks and I will update. 

At that time I will also post with a link to all of the suppliers etc and give you all an idea of cost of project.

Cheers

Piers

PS This is the 4th deck I have done I will post the first deck which was at my old place in a bit...landscaping was required in a major way again it was out from a new conservatory.


----------



## Mcluma (9 Feb 2010)

looks good

how did you get on with the metabo scms is that the 12inch one?


----------



## Petiegolfer (10 Feb 2010)

Yep its the KGS 305. 

Ive been pleased with it. I have had it for 3years or so and it is still on the original blade. It gets used for everything but really fine work and I have throwen plastic ali and wood through it.

A new blade may see it do fine work better but that not really what I use it for. I have loads of construction stuff to do in the house and this deals easily with big bits of timber...thats what I brought it for really.

A 315mm blade will cut 335x106...Ive had sleepers on it in the past and it has the grunt to do that kind of work!

I live in Southampton and Metabo UK is based here which helped influence buying it...any probs and I could just sling it in the car and get it sorted...not that Ive had any mind!

All in all a solid dependable machine...but consider what you might use it for.

Piers


----------



## Mcluma (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up on that one

I need one fore heavy construction, but also for fine woodworking, so need the accuracy of the pre-settings,

I am upgrading from the EB KGS300 and looking at the bosch SCMS 12SD and this METABO saw


----------



## Petiegolfer (10 Feb 2010)

McL

I will have a look at things tonight if you want. I can do some checks on how accurate it is...this will be a saw with a standard blade after 3years of use with no recalabration. Possibly a good guide?

I have never really thought of it as a fine wood working tool so lets see what it can do!

Piers


----------



## Petiegolfer (20 Feb 2010)

Ok up to Pete's tomorrow to give the deck another day. 

So I have been in the garage prepping the rails for the railings.

I have a couple of MFT 1080 tables I tend to clamp some 12mm MDF on to the top against some dogs. I then make a freash cut in the MDF which give me a referrence to measure off for making a quick jig.







All of the rails onthe main deck are ruff cut to 1200mm they will be trimed to size on site.






Clamp acts as a quick stop.






Dogs. My mft is set up so the guide rail is perfectly lined up with the holes in the table so I get a square cut if dogs make up a fence.





I could have used the chop saw but didnt want tanalised timber particles sprayed into the atmoshpere! :shock: TS55 and CTL22 make things a bit cleaner!  





Rails laid out in pairs, Woodpeckers story stick comes into play 100mm centres on Deckorators spindles.


----------



## Petiegolfer (20 Feb 2010)

Over to the pillar drill. Evrything marked up I whipped the fence of the router table, jury rigged the Ctl and got drilling!










Forstner bit made nice holes...had to go to and buy a new set as mine didnt have 19mm :x . Still the new set has quite a few that the old one didnt so between the two sets got most things covered now!  





Trying out a new method of attaching rails with this deck...brought an off cut of 19mm thick plastic. Chopped it up into 50mm squares.





Made up a quick jig for routing out mortises. I cut down a nice straight peice of scrap to run the router along and then clamped up the rails to this. I marked up some lines on the scrap to give me the mortise length / locate the end of the work peice.










Out with the OF1010...little belta! Love this router!  





Couple of pics to give you a clue to the maddness of my method! :wink: 





If you hadnt guessed already the pics are of the bottom of the rail.








Number two son(8) is coming up with me tomorrow which should be fun!
Will update with progress after tomorrow.

Piers


----------



## Petiegolfer (23 Feb 2010)

Right a quick update. I managed to get up to Pete's Sunday but it was a bit of a horrid day. We rigged up a big blue tarp to cover the whole of the top deck so we could work in the dry.

It work really well but by the time I had got up there and we had sorted it out it was 11am. We had to push on to get things done so no WIP pics just where we got to.

We put in three railing posts got all of the boards down on the main deck and one section of the railing in.


----------



## Petiegolfer (23 Feb 2010)

We reckon we have one more full day to get the railings in and faff with the step between the levels. Then its fiddling around finishing which could take a lot longer and hopefully involve sun shine beer and barbies!!  

I have learned a lot from doing this for Pete and Jen...the main thing is that I wouldnt want to do it for a living!! There is always a big difference between doing things for yourself on your own place and doing things for other people.

Your own stuff you can do over time, this project I had to fill the car and travel and do as much as possible in the time I was there...Knackering and stressfull.

Will update as and when!

Piers


----------



## SPinonit (23 Feb 2010)

Alan Jones":rxck8a52 said:


> She's teething at the moment so got a terrible temp and very sad baby



In case you've not tried it, Ashton Parsons powder, from most chemists works a treat for teething - far better than anything else we tried. Might be worth a go?


----------



## Petiegolfer (29 Mar 2010)

Alrighty spent Sat arvo and Sunday up at Pete's trying to get things finished. 

No work in progress pics but some of where we got to...Pete surveying his land...or Titanicing??


----------



## Petiegolfer (29 Mar 2010)

Railings in.


----------



## Petiegolfer (29 Mar 2010)

Deck now makes sense of all the extensions linking things together.


----------



## Petiegolfer (29 Mar 2010)

Outdoor tumble drying?? I thought that was why we put a washing line hole in the lower deck 

Nice bit of ard wood for the hand rail...most importantly wide enough to lean on and place a beer!!


----------



## Petiegolfer (29 Mar 2010)

Glued and pocketholed butt joint I did think about a half lap joint...decided against it as a butt joint will allow easier repairs (hopefully never needed) and was quicker!


----------



## Petiegolfer (29 Mar 2010)

Linking step in.






Now all that is required is a wrap around step down into the garden and planting to soften things. It will be a while before Im able to go up and finish this as SWMBO has ordered me to get stuff sorted at home!!  

Piers


----------

